# Can't post



## papad (Sep 21, 2009)

I have been trying for two days to post a thread and some photos. When I get my post done and click the submit button, I get a screen that tells me I'm not logged in. But I was logged in when I started to write the post.

Whats wrong?

See there? This one worked. Would it have somthing to do with trying to post photos?


----------



## richoso1 (Sep 21, 2009)

Not sure what is going on, but you were able to post your text message. Hopefully Brian will be around soon.


----------



## irishteabear (Sep 21, 2009)

Are you making sure that you select the box that says "remember me" when you first login?


----------



## beer-b-q (Sep 21, 2009)

How are you trying to post the photos?  Are you using Photobucket?

Also make sure you are logged in before trying to post...


----------



## bmudd14474 (Sep 21, 2009)

You have to click remember me when logging in. If you take a while to create a thread it will think your gone and when you submit you won't be logged in.


----------



## papad (Sep 21, 2009)

Yeah, I think that is what happened. I typed up a post using Microsoft Word and just copied and pasted and everything worked, photos and all.

Thanks to all for the help.


----------

